# Neues Handy gesucht



## DerD4nnY (11. April 2019)

Hey Leute,

mein P10 ist bald abbezahlt da wird es langsam Zeit für was neues....

Budget geht über Vertrag... natürlich kein Samsung Fold oder so für 2000€. 

Was ich brauche ist gute Kamera und gutes Display... so wie P10 halt... nur der Sound stört

suche daher auch n Handy was sehr gute Soundquali hat (wie damals bei HTC) ... aber bitte kein Samsung  

Könnt ihr da was empfehlen ?


----------



## GrueneMelone (11. April 2019)

OnePlus 7, wenn es demnächst raus kommt. Wird nur schwer, dass in einem Vertrag zu bekommen. P30 Pro, kann man sich mal anschauen. Xiaomi Mi 9 hat wahrscheinlich neben dem OP das beste P/L Verhältnis. Pixel finde ich zu teuer, so "alt", wie die schon sind. HTC kann man auch wieder nutzen, aber die haben 2019 noch nix neues rausgehauen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (11. April 2019)

wie gesagt bei Huawei glänzt die Kamera größtenteils... wenn du dir dann Videos anschaust dann ist der Ton so 50/50 ..... OnePlus hatte ich auch schonmal dran gedacht... vielleicht über MediaMarkt finanzieren lassen (oder wo es das gibt). Da läuft mein jetziges P10 auch noch drüber. 

Lässt sich der Speicher im 1+7 noch erweitern ?


----------



## GrueneMelone (12. April 2019)

Es ist noch nicht draußen. Beim OP 6t ging es aber nicht mehr. Aber mehr Speicher ist vergleichsweise günstig. OP gibt es in Berlin einen Laden oder sonst Amazon, Gearbest ....


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

Naja wenn dann Gearbest... bei Amazon lässt es sich ja nicht finanzieren....


----------



## Darkseth (12. April 2019)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Lässt sich der Speicher im 1+7 noch erweitern ?


Ging bei Oneplus noch nie ^^

Aber naja, 128gb aktuell in der basis version, für 50-80€ mehrdann 256gb. Das macht ne sd karte eig unnötig ^^

Oneplus 7 dürfte in <1,5 monaten etwa rauskommen, oder max 2 Monaten (mai/juni war es bisher immer).

Evtl Xiaomi Mi 8 (2018) oder das neue Mi 9? Letzteres gute 100€+ teurer. Aber immernoch preislich sehr gut. 499€ Alternate für ein 2019er Flaggschiff, aber "nur" 128gb Speicher.


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

Xiaomi hatte ich bisher noch nie .. One Plus aber auch nicht ... welches von den Flagschiffen hätte denn bessere Kamera bzw. besseren Sound ?


----------



## Darkseth (12. April 2019)

Dürfte vom Adapter abhängen, da die ja ne externe USB Soundkarte nutzen (sprich: USB-C -> 3.5mm Adapter).
Habe UE900 im Einsatz, früher HTC One M8, danach Samsung S7 Edge (war bisschen schlechter, aber völlig ok), nun das Oneplus 6T mit mitgeliefertem Adapter. Ist okay.

Unterwegs hab ich aber nicht die audiophilen ansprüche wo du jeden Ton 3 mal sezierst.


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

Naja ich hab ne JBL Charge 2 da für unterwegs zum Musik "hören" .... aber so für im Bett noch Stream anschauen oder was auf Youtube oder so .... is schon doof wenn der Sound da entweder zu leise oder schlecht ist....


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

Kannst dir ja auch mal das Honor 10 anschaun:

Honor 10 64GB schwarz ab €'*'279,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

das wäre auch ne Idee ... wie ist das honor von der Kamera her ? Honor 10 wäre auch ne Idee ... hat zwar noch bisschen Zeit aber man kann sich ja trotzdem schonmal umschauen 

Honor 10 scheint mir irgendwie überzubelichten...


----------



## Darkseth (12. April 2019)

Honor 10 ist recht okay, aber ich finde, da sollten <250€~ drin sein.
Da ist nämlich ein Xiaomi Mi 8 nicht mehr weit, mit besserem sensor (gleicher wie im Pixel 2/3), welches mit guter GCam Port unterstützung nochmals bessere Bilder zaubern kann.
Zumal Leistung, Ram und Display beim Mi 8 besser sind, als beim Honor 10.


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

also wenn dann eher Mi 8/9 wenns um Fotos geht ... fragt sich nur wie der Sound ist  ... weil auch mit meinen Kopfhörern brauch ich nen EQ damits auf dem P10 gut anhört


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Honor 10 ist recht okay, aber ich finde, da sollten <250€~ drin sein.
> Da ist nämlich ein Xiaomi Mi 8 nicht mehr weit, mit besserem sensor (gleicher wie im Pixel 2/3), welches mit guter GCam Port unterstützung nochmals bessere Bilder zaubern kann.
> Zumal Leistung, Ram und Display beim Mi 8 besser sind, als beim Honor 10.


War nur ein Vorschlag, das Honor 10. Bin auch kein Smartphone-Experte, da sollte der TE zusätzlich Testberichte studieren. Ich würd eh ein Preislimit setzen und dann die Geräte anhand der Daten vergleichen, wo bekomme ich am meisten für die Kohle...

In Sachen Sound sollten sich doch auch Unterschiede filtern lassen. Obwohl, wo soll bei den flachen Dingern guter Sound herkommen

Gruß


----------



## DerD4nnY (12. April 2019)

Joa ich schau mir ja schon Sachen durch  . Generell gerade wenns um Fotos lässt sich das halt schlecht einschätzen welche Kamera dem Original nun am nächsten kommt. Manchmal sieht bei Mi 8 etc. dann halt kraftvoll an Farben aus und das natürlich sieht dann von den Farben her eher verwaschen aus....


----------



## Darkseth (13. April 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> War nur ein Vorschlag, das Honor 10. Bin auch kein Smartphone-Experte, da sollte der TE zusätzlich Testberichte studieren. Ich würd eh ein Preislimit setzen und dann die Geräte anhand der Daten vergleichen, wo bekomme ich am meisten für die Kohle...
> 
> In Sachen Sound sollten sich doch auch Unterschiede filtern lassen. Obwohl, wo soll bei den flachen Dingern guter Sound herkommen
> 
> Gruß


Sollte keine Wertung sein 
Aber das Mi 8 ist im Preis halt schon mittlerweile öfter nah an der 300€ marke dran ^^

Sound und Dünn: Bei Lautsprechern ja, was aber sound über Kopfhörer angeht, kann man das nicht an der Dicke festmachen ^^ Hängt halt davon ab, welcher Soundchip + Amp verbaut wird. Muss man mittlerweile leider ausprobieren.
In der Regel findet man aber bei oberklasse+ smartphones kaum Modelle, die wirklich schlecht sind.


----------



## DerD4nnY (13. April 2019)

wie gesagt Sound über Kopfhörer muss man schauen... wenn ich die Kopfhörer vom PC nun an mein Handy anschließe brauch ich auch Equalizer.... Huawei macht halt geile Fotos ... Daher gern was, wo die Lautsprecher auch nen guten und lauten Sound bieten (kenn ich auch damals nur vom HTC) . 

Damit es keine Verwirrung gibt. Ich hab zwar noch 1 Jahr Zeit, würde mich daher jetzt aber gern schon mal so durch verschiedene Geräte durchlesen ... damit man schonmal vergleichen kann... Nächstes Jahr gibts sicherlich auch wieder was gutes neues aber das was jetzt den Herbst/Sommer noch rauskommt ist ja nächstes Jahr auch noch gut  .


----------



## Darkseth (13. April 2019)

Das hättest du vorher sagen sollen xD
Denn jeder Hersteller bringt im Jahrestakt neue smartphones raus.
Das, was heute interessant ist, ist nicht das, was in 1 Jahr interessant sein wird 
Anfang 2020 würde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Pocophone F1 mehr empfehlen. Heute schon.


----------



## DerD4nnY (15. April 2019)

ja das is klar. Ich könnte natürlich jetzt auch mein P10 abbezahlen und im Sommer was neues holen  . Aber trotzdem interessiert es ja welches Handy neben Samsung gute Kamera und Soundquali hat  . Heutzutage gibts ja dann 6x 20MP + 3x 8 MP + 1 B/W Kamera und wat weiss ich nicht... sieht aus wie n Stadienfluter .... daher erstmal Infos einholen


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (23. April 2019)

Das Pocophone F1 oder Xiaomi Mi9 sind von der Kamera OK aber kein Flaggship (liegt halt auch an den fehlenden Stabilisatoren). Für dich war Kamera doch wichtig oder?
Da führt im Moment kein Weg am Samsung S10, Huawei P30Pro vorbei. Mal schauen was Google dann Ende des Jahres bringt. Oder du kaufst dir in 5 Monaten das neue iPhone, soll dann ja auch 3 Kameras haben.


----------



## DerD4nnY (19. Mai 2019)

iPhone kostet dann aber auch dementsprechend ^^" . 

Für mich ist ne Kamera-Quali wichtig aber nicht mass aller Dinge. Ich würde gerne guten und vorallem lauten Sound haben. Das kenn ich nur von HTC bisher.


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2019)

Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei ^^
Mittlerweile sind Samsung, Apple, Google Pixel, Oneplus 7 Pro und so mindestens auf HTC Niveau.


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. Mai 2019)

das muss man schauen... mein P10 Plus is mir definitiv zu leise was den Sound angeht  , da muss ich immer meine Box mitnehmen.

naja das 7 Pro und das P30 Pro haben vielleicht ne gute Kamera aber dafür ist das rotstichig. Gibt ja gottseidank schon genug Tests. Deshalb weiss ich nicht so richtig.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Mai 2019)

Die meisten Tests zumindest vom OP 7 Pro sind mit alter Firmware entstanden. Die haben so kenie Aussagekraft, wenn das nächste Firmwareupdate (oder eins der nächsten) das "fixt" ^^
Aber dafür muss man erst mal abwarten.


----------



## DerD4nnY (23. Mai 2019)

YouTube 

hab jetzt einfach mal das von HEUTE als Vergleich gezogen... wie ist eure Meinung ?

GIbt es zwischen dem 7 und dem 6/6t große Unterschiede ?


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> GIbt es zwischen dem 7 und dem 6/6t große Unterschiede ?



Unterm Strich vermutlich ähnlich wie vom 5t zu 1+6. Bessere Kamera, besseres Display, besserer Prozessor wobei der Unterschied vom SD 845 zu 855 nicht gerade groß ist. 
Das 7er hat jedenfalls keinen Klinkenanschluss mehr. 
Das 7er ist dem 6T jedenfalls eine Spur näher als dem 7pro. Kostet ja auch je nach Ausführung so um die 50€ mehr. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Mai 2019)

Bin ja am überlegen mal ein One Plus zu testen... LG hatte ich auch zwar noch nie aber da kommt ja momentan nix als Luft  .... Huawei hab ich jetzt .....


----------



## NuVirus (25. Mai 2019)

Huawei etc. würde ich atm nicht holen bis klar ist wie es da weiter geht mit Updates etc.

Ich würde wenn dann direkt das 7 Pro holen, hier hast du nen sehr ausführlichen Kameratest, in den Videos gibts auch noch generelle Eindrücke von dem Pro 7: YouTube

Wenn Kamera das wichtigste ist und Samsung nicht in Frage kommt bzw. Huawei etc sowieso ausscheidet halt evtl doch nen iPhone in Betracht ziehe gerade falls man kein so großes will ist das Iphone XS doch ziemlich konkurrenzlos da gäbs nur das S10(e) noch.

Die älteren Oneplus haben noch keine Stereo Speaker kommt noch dazu, das normale 7 kommt auch bald raus.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Mai 2019)

na dann wohl doch eher das 7er oder 7 Pro .... Selbst beim P10 is ja schon Stereo dabei und mir gehts ja auch gut um den Sound


----------



## NuVirus (25. Mai 2019)

selbst das S10e soll schon die richtigen Top Lautsprecher haben die nochmal etwas besser sein sollen als das Oneplus 7 Pro aber sollen auch beim 7 Pro gut sein.
Bei Samsung hast halt die Laufzeit Probleme gerade beim 10e mit dem kleinen Akku da hat Samsung irgendwie mist gebaut dieses Jahr


----------



## DerD4nnY (26. Mai 2019)

Samsung kauf ich sowieso nicht ^^ ... also erstmal abwarten ^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2019)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Bin ja am überlegen mal ein One Plus zu testen... LG hatte ich auch zwar noch nie aber da kommt ja momentan nix als Luft  .... Huawei hab ich jetzt .....


Wenn ich zwischen LG und 1+ entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich klar das 1+ nehmen. Oxygen OS ist einfach gut, die Geräte sind ebenfalls hochklassig. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (26. Mai 2019)

hab auch nen LG G5 aktuell, Softwaresupport ist halt Katastrophe - 8.0 kam über ein Jahr nach Release und war somit auch das letzte Sicherheitsupdate da Support eingestellt.

Wenn man nicht gerade auf Custom Rom will sollte man bei Smartphones einen großen Bogen machen, für mein G5 ist leider auch Custom Rom Support eher gering vll wag ich mich mal Lineage OS Beta bzw. unoffcial. 

Samsung und Oneplus haben so ziemlich das beste OS atm wobei das neue Asus Zenfone 6 auch ganz interessante Möglichkeiten haben soll aber da muss die Zeit zeigen wie das wirklich ist aber hat kein gutes OLED Display und soll nicht so flüssig aufgrund des Bildschirms wirken.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2019)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hab auch nen LG G5 aktuell, Softwaresupport ist halt Katastrophe - 8.0 kam über ein Jahr nach Release und war somit auch das letzte Sicherheitsupdate da Support eingestellt.
> 
> Wenn man nicht gerade auf Custom Rom will sollte man bei Smartphones einen großen Bogen machen, für mein G5 ist leider auch Custom Rom Support eher gering vll wag ich mich mal Lineage OS Beta bzw. unoffcial.
> 
> Samsung und Oneplus haben so ziemlich das beste OS atm wobei das neue Asus Zenfone 6 auch ganz interessante Möglichkeiten haben soll aber da muss die Zeit zeigen wie das wirklich ist aber hat kein gutes OLED Display und soll nicht so flüssig aufgrund des Bildschirms wirken.


Das Zenphone hat doch einen LCD oder? 
Trotzdem kein schlechtes Gerät, nur halt zu teuer. 

OP hat einen guten Support, Android Q wird auch für mein OP5 kommen. 
Ansonsten sind halt die Pixel-Geräte top was die Software betrifft, aber das ist ja auch zu erwarten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (26. Mai 2019)

ja es hat eben kein OLED so war das gemeint, selbst nen günstigeres OLED soll inzwischen da die weiterentwickelt werden besser als nen etwas besseres LCD sein also ja das Zenfone hat kein OLED.


----------



## DerD4nnY (30. Mai 2019)

Muss ich ma schauen ob Pixel oder OP ...... dauert bei mir noch mal schauen was sich da noch anbietet


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2019)

Bei Media Markt heute das Pixel 3 XL bestellt für 499
Geht noch bis Morgen Früh wenn nicht Ausverkauft.
GOOGLE Pixel 3 XL 64 GB in White und Black | MediaMarkt


----------

